# Farmers and Townfolks Minis



## pjrake (Dec 4, 2009)

Where can I get some nice average people for D&D? We all got the cool minis from Wizards, but they don't make (or at least I haven't seen them), the regular folks that hang out in towns, cities, etc. You know, the NPC's with the "real" information! (lol).

Is there a site that sells them?

-PJ


----------



## karlindel (Dec 4, 2009)

Several of Wizards' minis make good townsfolk:
Desert of Desolation - Farmer
Harbinger - Human Commoner


Several sites have unpainted townsfolk miniatures:
Reaper:
Miniatures :: Reaper Miniatures :: Towns Folk - RPG Shop & Board Game Store
Reaper Miniatures :: OnlineStore

Chaosium:
Chaosium Inc.

Ferrous Lands:
Ferrous Lands 20-28mm: 28mm Townsfolk by Old Glory


----------



## Xyxox (Dec 4, 2009)

pjrake said:


> Where can I get some nice average people for D&D? We all got the cool minis from Wizards, but they don't make (or at least I haven't seen them), the regular folks that hang out in towns, cities, etc. You know, the NPC's with the "real" information! (lol).
> 
> Is there a site that sells them?
> 
> -PJ




Wargames Foundry has several civilian lines for several different periods.


----------



## Oryan77 (Dec 4, 2009)

There are a lot of Star Wars minis that make decent townfolk. I use several of them for my game.


----------



## Drkfathr1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mega Minis has a line of townsfolk. They even have a line of Orc commoners. 
http://www.megaminis.com/


----------



## Asmor (Dec 4, 2009)

This would be the farmer mini:







They've also got a commoner in rags with a scythe (for harvesting grain, not souls), some slaves, a fat drunken guy with a stein...

WotC's put out quite a few 'civilian' minis, actually. Though I suspect that's going to change with the new focus on their minis being, y'know, monsters.


----------



## pjrake (Dec 4, 2009)

Asmor said:


> This would be the farmer mini:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awesome, thanks! just ordered about 6 of them.

i love the reaper tavern set, but i was looking for painted minis. but thanks!

-PJ


----------



## Sabathius42 (Dec 4, 2009)

Some good official D&D minis for common folk use...





Village Priest





Sage





Animated Statue (for scenery)





Farmer





Warhorse





Halfling Enchanter





Snaketongue Cultist





Human Commoner





Count Strahd





Torturer





Tavern Brawler

There is also a mini featuring a stereotypical cat burgler whos picture I could not find.

DS


----------



## pjrake (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks DS! i just saved them all on Toad and Troll's wishlist!

-PJ


----------



## Festivus (Dec 5, 2009)

Auggies man, auggies.  Waaaaay more affordable.

Auggies Games Home Page

Best kept secret around... well sort of.


----------



## Mark (Dec 5, 2009)

Drkfathr1 said:


> Mega Minis has a line of townsfolk. They even have a line of Orc commoners.
> http://www.megaminis.com/





Good stuff.  And if you need some peasants with a little more bite, including the women and children, Old Glory makes some found here (and probably something you can order from most gamestores of size) -

Old Glory Miniatures Dark & Middle Ages, Revolting Peasants

The looting and pillaging set is particularly fun and many of all sets can be modified to be less agressive.


----------



## Oryan77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Festivus said:


> Auggies man, auggies.  Waaaaay more affordable.




But all the cool kids buy from me  RPG Locker


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 5, 2009)

Rats, beaten to it in regards to Megamini.

But, I can add 



Blue Moon Manufacturing's Romanian Civilians.

I have grown passing fond of Blue Moon's Things That Go Bump In The Night line. They also have a nice set of Victorian Civilians, and American Colonial Civilians.

The Auld Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't you love double posts? I know I do.

The Auld Grump


----------



## weem (Dec 5, 2009)

Xyxox said:


> Wargames Foundry has several civilian lines for several different periods.




Wow, they do indeed - these look nice...

Direct link to the lines

...I may need to get some of these as well.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Dec 5, 2009)

A few more...





Stone Golem (Bigger scenery)





Mordenkainen





Elminster





Dwarf Wizard





Cleric of Sune





Orc Wardrummer





Dwarf Brawler





Tomebound Arcanist





Prisoner





Goblin Delver





Deathcap (scenery)





Deathgrasp Sarcophagus (scenery)





Human Bandit





Doomdreamer





Hoard Scarab (scenery)





Arbalester (scenery)

DS


----------



## falcarrion (Dec 6, 2009)

The animals figs are great can't wait until I place a bison, rhino, or hippo on the table.

" My ranger takes a hippo as his animal capanion! " or " My druid summons a bison "


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 6, 2009)

falcarrion said:


> The animals figs are great can't wait until I place a bison, rhino, or hippo on the table.
> 
> " My ranger takes a hippo as his animal capanion! " or " My druid summons a bison "



Hey, hippos are _bad news!_ (Really, if you can look you can find footage of a mama hippo biting a crocodile into three pieces with one chomp. And they are bad tempered.)

The Auld Grump, aggressive herbivores are a lot more dangerous than people might think - and kill a lot more people than carnivores do.


----------



## falcarrion (Dec 6, 2009)

thats why my ranger would want one.  Its more dangerious crossing a river with hippos in it then crocs.


----------



## qstor (Dec 6, 2009)

Are the Blue moon figures metal? Or plastic.
I need new contacts I guess. 

thanks

Mike


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 6, 2009)

qstor said:


> Are the Blue moon figures metal? Or plastic.
> I need new contacts I guess.
> 
> thanks
> ...



They are not just metal - they are _LEAD!_  (For those who have never had the pleasure of painting lead minis - both primer and paint adhere _much_ better to lead.)

The Auld Grump - Reaper recently started up a lead line (P-65) as well, the price of tin is screaming upwards, quadrupling over the last few years.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 6, 2009)

falcarrion said:


> thats why my ranger would want one.  Its more dangerious crossing a river with hippos in it then crocs.



A fun jungle encounter - the party has camped for the night, lighting a camp fire. In the middle of the night a rhino rushes in, stomps out the camp fire, then rushes back off into the night.... While confusing, rhinos really do that.  (To add to the confusion, there are both nocturnal and diurnal rhinos.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## falcarrion (Dec 7, 2009)

I can see it now.
A party member is cursed that when ever he builds a fire a white rhino charges in stamps it out then leaves.


----------

